# Monarch Nosferatu completed



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well just completed a great kit tonight gotta say hats off to Monarch for coming out with this kit and having a great sculptor like yagher creating another masterpiece for us Modelers to buildup.I left out the name plate cause thats the weakess part for me to paint up is the lettering but as time goes on will work on it.So as always let me know what ya think of My take on Monarchs Nosferatu?








[/IMG]
















[/IMG]


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

GTF OUTTA HERE! You just GOT IT!!!! I really like the lavender and purple! It goes great with this kit! Fantastic job Wolfman!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Duckfink for the compliments on the Nossy  .I worked feverishly on this guy today doing 90% of the seams and then hitting him with the brushes.The hardest part was trying to get the purples and the lavendar colors to blend real good to give it that two tone affect for his coat


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What took you so long?  

Awesome! You do such amazing work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Well it was worth the effort. You did a great job on this thing. In fact I would like to know what the colors are that you used for the purples on the coat and skin. I would like to paint Von Hutch's Rocket Rod in a similar color to the coat. Do you use acrylics or enamel?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lloyd Collins dUCKFINK Thanks for the compliments  and Duckfink,I use Delta or apple barrel acrylic paints no enamels cause there a pain to work with specially for me.But the purple was your basic mix of blue and red with a little bit of black into the mix and add white in stages to go lighter in areas or if needed add black to darken.Duckfink if ya got a Micheals by you they carry those paints there there pretty cheap and they work great!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

NICE!

I'm so jealous Wolfman(in a good way).

The third shot down really captures the sinister look of Max Shreck

I also like to use craft paint. They're easier on the wallet.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Love the first and third shot,but the third one is the best.It's like the real thing.It's as if he is ready to leap out at you.The only thing that breaks that illusion is that it does not have a giant diorama in the background.I think that MOEBIUS should have asked you to do the painting job for the vampire on their instruction sheet.Although the one from MOEBIUS looks great,yours really comes alive.Just goes to show,a good use of colors and shading really makes a world of difference.This is why model kits are way better than pre made and pre painted figures on sale in the stores.


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

wolfmann66
That has to be a world record for completing a model - hats off to you.
Great job!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Geeze Wolfie, do you have smoke coming off of your brushes ?? I haven't even got my stinkin' kits yet !! Great job as usual, the purples are fitting colors for a Count !!


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Amazing! Looks superb.
LB


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Incredible wolfman! The shading is AWSOME :dude: that is a very cool kit, Very Aurora looking. Got to pick one up :dude: You should be proud of the work brother!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks spocks beard,LB,Dabbler,myk,xsavoie,Dr. Pretorius,for the compliments  .I ussually dont build a kit this fast but got in the mood so much with this nossy just kept going on it until it was done  I will say the parts and the whole kit again is perfect all around and a must have!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Fantastic - you did that in less than 24 hours?!

And your still awake?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine's on the heels of this one. Woke up today and checked the painted parts. Spiderweb and skulls are still tacky and one of his shoes. Other than that, I'm ready to start painting him up. I'm using enamels on the parts with an acrylic paint over the top of some of the pieces.

I'm also watching the Type O Negative soundtracted version of the movie with the David Carridine intro.

Great work Wolfman. I think the third photo looks the best. It isn't too washed out with the camera flash and seems to capture the colours better. It also captures the Max Shreck look. He looks kind of like a French man in some of the other angles.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

What a fantastic job. So nice to see such artistic talent with craft store paint, because that's what I like to use, and it gives me hope I can achieve this level someday. Could you provide a list of exactly which colors you used where? I especially like the color of the base. It looks so good not being grey.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments Jimmy B,Madcap,Ravenauthor  !Madcap looking forward to seeing yours when its completed and Ravenauthor colors that were used was the basic blue,red and black and also white for the nosferatu figure.It was just a simple mixture to get the desired purple you see as the base coat on his jack and then went with lighter more lavander color ect.The base was done in browns ranging from dark burnt umber and working lighter shades with burnt umber,raw sennia and then even lighter shades of tans last step was to blend it all together with antiqueing brown gel.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ya'll know Wolfie has this little platoon of elfs that paint kits while he sleeps LOL . supuh cool job man !!! 
can't wait to get this box o plastic in my hands . 
i like the skin shading and the base colors are excellent . 
hb


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Excellent paint slinging there Dan, what a fun kit?Thanks for posting, your painting skills just keep getting fine tuned as you paint more,buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Excellent paint slinging there Dan, what a fun kit?Thanks for posting, your painting skills just keep getting fine tuned as you paint more,buzz


HB,Randy appreciate the compliments alot guys and Randy your a good friend and a great Mentor that has help me improve my painting skills alot  !


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Again, great paint job Dan!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Golly Wolfy! Thats swell! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, well, well, _another_ piece o' CRAP from wolfie, huh!?!?


But seriously......

*MY GOD, MAN!!!*

How do you keep cranking out such masterpieces??? I'm lucky enough to find the time to open the kit and drool over the pieces, let alone get time to actually work on them!! Man hat is definitely off to you!

Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Rick,Fluke,Wayne thanks for the compliments !Looking forward to seeing you guys build your Nossys up when ya get them  !


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I've about 75% completed mine. Still having some paint drying issues though. I wish enamels dried as fast as acryllics sometimes.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I've about 75% completed mine. Still having some paint drying issues though. I wish enamels dried as fast as acryllics sometimes.


Thats the downside of enamels for me is the drying time takes for ever.But try this Trevor use a hairdryer not to close more like a foot away on a low speed to speed up the drying time.I did this on a kit long time ago on my Aurora rodan thats has all enamel on it and it worked out for me.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't really like to "force" the drying time of paint. This is because you can "set" the top layer of the paint, but not cure the layers underneath. This can result in numerous problems. I do know that some Tremclad colours can take hours to dry and then suddenly "Cure" 100%. They usually say 24 Hours to dry completely. that's usually enough time for me under normal building circumstances.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That's a great job Wolfman...I'm still waiting for mine from the Cultman but with me being on the other side of the pond I think it might be after Christmas when I see it...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Danny,

I echo what everyone else has said about the paint job! Very nice job on this! I am still waiting for mine to arrive.

MMM


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

Man, I am really hoping they arrive soon


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bob,Miniature sun,you guys are going to like this kit when ya get it alot and thanks for the compliments


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Some of your best work yet, Wolfie - and that's sayin' something! Bravo!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks a million frankenstyrene for the compliments  .


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Great Job - Can't wait until mine arrives. Who did the Box Art - I think it is great, too.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Gerry-Lynn for the compliments on my Nossy  .But for who did the boxart dont have a clue


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Gerry-Lynn said:


> Great Job - Can't wait until mine arrives. Who did the Box Art - I think it is great, too.
> 
> Gerry-Lynn


Gary Makatura. He did the "what if?" Aurora kit paintings a few years ago.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> Gary Makatura. He did the "what if?" Aurora kit paintings a few years ago.


Cool thanks for posting the info Chris


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Superb job on old nossy! Love the different shades on the stones!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That's beautiful work. I hope mine turns out OK, but I have only done 2 models in the last two years.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Gillmen,Bruce Bishop Thanks for the compliments


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

That looks great!!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Pretty much what everyone else said. Beautiful build and paint job on ol' Nossy. Looks like the time Monarch took to get it right paid off. 

The shading on the skin and coat look great and the base is terrific. 

Another outstanding build up, Wolfie.


----------



## Monarch Models (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow!

That looks great! Makes a fella proud to see it. I hope you're joining the club.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Top notch sah!!
On the nail build and paint Wolfie, outstanding.
The pics without flash are the best, really shows it off proper like and proves that when you got a good 'canvas' to start with, it's all good in the end


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Harry,Capt. Krik,Scott,Raytheon Thanks for the compliments on the Nosferatu :thumbsup: and Scott definitly joining the Monarch Club already sent my copy of the membership form in on Saterday :thumbsup:!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone planning on going with a monochrome Silver Screen look? Or sepia?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

frankenstyrene said:


> Anyone planning on going with a monochrome Silver Screen look? Or sepia?


I definitly like to see someone do it those color!


----------

